# MAGNETIC AMMO POUCH



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I DO LIKE TO RECYCLE!

I'll bet that the majority of members, has had, at one time, an extra cell phone case with belt clip.

The one I show, has a magnetic closure. I picked up a package of two magnets ($1.50) at ACE.

I placed the magnets in the bottom of the case and secured with black Gorilla tape. The picture shows the case with (30)--12mm steel,it will hold about 50.The magnets in the bottom, plus, the magnetic closure keeps the balls "stuck" together.The strength of the magnets, dictate how many balls you can carry without spilling when bending over.

The magnetic, belt clipped, ammo pouch works very well and is very convenient

It just another way to utilize, un-used things.

.

Bill


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent retasking.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That is what slingshots are all about. Hit the nail square on the head. When young, we scrounged for everything.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

smitty said:


> That is what slingshots are all about. Hit the nail square on the head. When young, we scrounged for everything.


I'll have to say, "The older I get, the more scrounging I do." I starting learning from my Dad, 56 years ago, to not throw anything away. On Saturdays, we'd go to the Dump and Scrounge. When I was eight, I found a weather radio, that worked perfectly for many years. The only thing wrong with it,was the batteries were dead. From then on, I scrounge and save most anything.

"One mans; trash is another mans' treasure"


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like scrounging too. It is a lot of fun to use what is at hand and to keep my eyes open for "opportunities".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am always delighted to see others who are addicted to scrounging!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't realize there were so many other people who liked to scrounge.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea man!


----------

